# use internet on computer thru LG C2500?



## arunks (Jul 4, 2006)

plz nebdy tell me how i can connect to internet thru gprs on airtel sim on my LG C2500 mobile. i have received a data cable with it to connect to computer.

But i m not able to use internet thru it on the computer
So plz prrovide me the steps or procedure to do so..


plz any body tell or give me link from where i can get this info


----------



## amit_at_stg (Jul 4, 2006)

i have downloaded com port software from lg site, now when i connect to usb port and choose comport on phone, a new com port get added to my C2500, what to do next, how to make a dialer ?


----------



## arunks (Jul 4, 2006)

amit_at_stg said:
			
		

> i have downloaded com port software from lg site, now when i connect to usb port and choose comport on phone, a new com port get added to my C2500, what to do next, how to make a dialer ?



yes make a dialer from network connections in control panel 


i made and tried but didnt get any success in connecting..

So anybody tell us


com and modem drivers are installed


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Jul 4, 2006)

LG G 1800 & C 2500 have the same drivers. if u want i can help u out PM me


----------



## arunks (Jul 5, 2006)

thanx everybody whomsoever has replied


i have resolved the problem of using internet on c2500

thanx to aby and his site pcsoft very very much


----------



## amit_at_stg (Jul 7, 2006)

plz tell me the whole procedure, which software and where u got from, and phone setting too ?


----------



## sambitb2002 (Sep 19, 2006)

please send me the driver of lg c2500 or the driver of lg g1800
__________
any one can help me how i can access internet on my pc through my lg c2500 mobile?


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Sep 19, 2006)

send personal message to me. ill work it out 4 u mate.


----------



## taqiniazi (Feb 9, 2007)

Mangal Pandey said:
			
		

> LG G 1800 & C 2500 have the same drivers. if u want i can help u out PM me


 
           Please help me how i can find LG C2500 com-port driver.. can you have then send me the link please on  taqiniazi@yahoo.com
Thanks


----------



## DEEDEVENDER (Sep 3, 2007)

Mangal Pandey said:
			
		

> send personal message to me. ill work it out 4 u mate.


i required help to find lgc2500 comport drivers and usb drivers of it to connect internet  through my mobile to my pc



			
				Mangal Pandey said:
			
		

> send personal message to me. ill work it out 4 u mate.


my email address is vsravank@yahoo.com

send help for lgc2500 comport drivers


----------



## shivkyadav182 (Sep 14, 2007)

pls send help for lgc2500 comport drivers.
my email address is shivkyadav182@yahoo.com


----------



## DEEDEVENDER (Dec 11, 2007)

Mangal Pandey said:
			
		

> LG G 1800 & C 2500 have the same drivers. if u want i can help u out PM me


 
i need help to connect internet tru lg c2500 mobile to pc what are steps i have to follow and what drivers i have to install and were can i get them 

plz........ reply to this quote by emai id:vsravank@yahoo.com

please send me the driver of lg c2500 or the driver of lg g1800
__________
any one can help me how i can access internet on my pc through my lg c2500 mobile?


----------



## pandu_therock (Jan 20, 2008)

please send  com port software or tell how to download it from lg site,please reply to this or pandu_therock@yahoo.com . please send .

please help , send comport drive of lg c2500 and procedure to use internet thru lg c2500 thanks


----------



## pnag4u (Apr 26, 2008)

I have LG C2500 modem driver and I am connecting net through that. If any one want that mail your request on 400408@gmail.com with subject: Driver required Note:- Give subject of mail as above mentioned only unless you will not get answer. I can sale lG Drivers and also instructions to connect internet for 15$ only.

I have LG C2500 modem driver and I am connecting net through that. If any one want that mail your request on 400408@gmail.com with subject: Driver required Note:- Give subject of mail as above mentioned only unless you will not get answer. I can sale lG Drivers and also instructions to connect internet for 15$ only.

[I have LG C2500 modem driver and I am connecting net through that. If any one want that mail your request on 400408@gmail.com with subject: Driver required Note:- Give subject of mail as above mentioned only unless you will not get answer. I can sale lG Drivers and also instructions to connect internet for 15$ only.


----------



## suma2009 (Sep 18, 2008)

Mangal Pandey said:


> LG G 1800 & C 2500 have the same drivers. if u want i can help u out PM me


plz send me the LG c2500 software to my mail id

internet on computer thru LG C2500?


----------



## aziz_pharmac (Jun 6, 2009)

please help me to connect LG C2500 to PC through GPRS. What is the way and how to get the comport driver soft.


----------

